# My Cameo Collection



## debodun (Mar 3, 2022)

Many are repros, some are "real".

https://www.seniorforums.com/media/albums/cameos.644/


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Mar 3, 2022)

So very beautiful.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 3, 2022)

stellar cameos...

what else do you collect?

though not so much anymore, but I actively collected black memorabilia, steamship memorabilia, cobalt glass, vintage kitchen stuff, cookbooks and then some.

collecting stuff is addictive.  I shoulda been born a minimalist


----------



## Jules (Mar 3, 2022)

Love them!


----------



## debodun (Mar 3, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> what else do you collect?


Oh, so many things!


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 3, 2022)

debodun said:


> Oh, so many things!



admit to some of 'em...    why don't you...

my mother 'collected' cats  -  real ones and anything remotely related to felines.  sans the real ones, I now have own a lot of that cat stuff,

In fact, I'm currently drinking coffee from a mug that I gifted her 'bout 40-years ago.


----------



## Jules (Mar 3, 2022)

@debodun   Do you ever wear them or do you have them in a display case?  Cameos make me sentimental.  My mother had my grandmother’s but it was stolen.


----------



## debodun (Mar 3, 2022)

Jules said:


> @debodun   Do you ever wear them or do you have them in a display case?  Cameos make me sentimental.  My mother had my grandmother’s but it was stolen.


I'm too concerned I'll lose them.


----------



## debodun (Mar 3, 2022)

The link below tells how to tell a "real" cameo. I once stopped at a garage sale and the guy has a case full of cameos - all fakes - and he wanted a fortune for them - like $100 each (and this was in the 1980s). I pointed out a real cameo is convex in the back and translucent, That didn't change his opinion or price.

https://www.thesprucecrafts.com/cameo-jewelry-identification-2043415


----------



## terry123 (Mar 3, 2022)

They are beautiful, Deb!


----------



## Jules (Mar 3, 2022)

debodun said:


> pointed out a real cameo is convex in the back and translucent,


Thanks for the information.  Bet there were lots of suckers buying his goods who weren’t as informed as you.


----------



## debodun (Mar 4, 2022)

Sometimes the method works, sometimes it doesn't.  Probably why he still had them.
I can also see his point of view. I don't appreciate people coming to my sale and telling me my items are worthless. I just figure they're trying to get things for a steal.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 4, 2022)

deleting double post...


----------

